# Is it possible to use US copies of Pokemon Gold and Silver on the Japanese version of Stadium 2?



## Metotaku (Jul 26, 2017)

I went to an import game shop today and picked up a Japanese copy of Pokemon Stadium 2 for N64 for cheap. I was wondering, if I got a transfer pack, if I could transfer my Pokemon from my US copy of Pokemon Silver.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 26, 2017)

Japan's Stadium 2 is our Stadium 1, so it would only use RBY carts.


----------



## Metotaku (Jul 26, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> Japan's Stadium 2 is our Stadium 1, so it would only use RBY carts.


I know, I mean't Stadium Gold and Silver


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 26, 2017)

Metotaku said:


> I know, I mean't Stadium Gold and Silver


In that case, I'm not sure.


----------



## TWiiT (Jul 27, 2017)

Probably not, as the Japanese carts doesn't have English characters in the data (tried trading between Japanese and English RBY carts, doesn't work out as the English games don't have Japanese characters and Japanese games don't have the English characters). I don't have a copy of Stadium GS (JPN) to try it, but from my past experiences, I think it won't work. If you want to try it, make sure it's a worthless save file on it, or that you somehow back up the save file.


----------



## Kourin (Jul 27, 2017)

My PAL copy of of Silver works with the NTSC version of Pokemon Stadium 2 I'm running on my Everdrive so I don't believe Stadium is region-locked.


----------



## TWiiT (Jul 27, 2017)

Kourin said:


> My PAL copy of of Silver works with the NTSC version of Pokemon Stadium 2 I'm running on my Everdrive so I don't believe Stadium is region-locked.



IIRC: The English PAL copy = the same as the NTSC version of the carts. So the NTSC Pokémon Stadiums should accept the English carts (perhaps even the other languages), but Japanese <-> English is a complete different story,thinking it contains different characters, other bugfixes compared to the JPN versions etc. Essentially it's code might be too different to work/recognise on the JPN Stadiums.


----------



## Kourin (Jul 27, 2017)

TWiiT said:


> IIRC: The English PAL copy = the same as the NTSC version of the carts. So the NTSC Pokémon Stadiums should accept the English carts (perhaps even the other languages), but Japanese <-> English is a complete different story,thinking it contains different characters, other bugfixes compared to the JPN versions etc. Essentially it's code might be too different to work/recognise on the JPN Stadiums.


Ah, that's actually really interesting. Thanks for that!


----------



## TWiiT (Jul 27, 2017)

Kourin said:


> Ah, that's actually really interesting. Thanks for that!



You're welcome! Atleast, that's what I theorize. I'm not an actual modder to know those stuff specifically, but from what I know, the US/European English versions should be the same, could be horribly wrong. But that would explain why your PAL Silver works with your NTSC Stadium. 

I can only confirm that the Japanese Pokémon/data should either appear glitchy or not recognise correctly names wise etc. between with English copies. I might need to test it again, but I remember that from trying trading between JPN <-> PAL/English on actual Gameboy hardware.


----------



## Ryccardo (Jul 27, 2017)

TWiiT said:


> Probably not, as the Japanese carts doesn't have English characters in the data (tried trading between Japanese and English RBY carts, doesn't work out as the English games don't have Japanese characters and Japanese games don't have the English characters). I don't have a copy of Stadium GS (JPN) to try it, but from my past experiences, I think it won't work. If you want to try it, make sure it's a worthless save file on it, or that you somehow back up the save file.



The real problem is different (but it's true too that gen 1/2/3 use different proprietary character sets between each single language):
Trading GB to GB on gen 1/2 just means blindly sending a Pokemon's data to the other console and vice versa, it doesn't account for Japanese names being 5 characters long and export ones being 10 for Pokemon and 7 for trainers, the result is serious corruption especially on the Japanese version in the case of a trade


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 27, 2017)

That I'm aware of the core Pokemon games are always translated exclusively to American English. Spelling, imperial units, and everything that goes with it.
Only Nintendo's executive order to region lock 3DS forced a "separate" PAL build.

non-Japanese games should be mostly compatible in gen 1 and 2. Except for diacritics or special characters. Korean Gold/Silver can display the alphabet (truncated length), but not the other way around.


----------



## TWiiT (Jul 27, 2017)

Ryccardo said:


> The real problem is different (but it's true too that gen 1/2/3 use different proprietary character sets between each single language):
> Trading GB to GB on gen 1/2 just means blindly sending a Pokemon's data to the other console and vice versa, it doesn't account for Japanese names being 5 characters long and export ones being 10 for Pokemon and 7 for trainers, the result is serious corruption especially on the Japanese version in the case of a trade



Yeah, I just tested it: I traded a Japanese Aerodactyl and an English Magikarp. Results were interesting: Japanese version got Voltorb, ENglish version got a Mew, If I remember correctly: the Japanese game froze. Thus I rebooted the games, the Pokémon were still there of course. The English version's Mew is definitely glitched. The Japanese version's Pokémon... crashes the game when trying to trade (It gets stuck on the waiting screen before entering the 'local room', and freezes the game when trying to view the party. Yes, just the party, unless you deposit the glitched 'mon. I only can see its level through the PC, being 197, with its 'Japanese' name.). The English Mew, oddly enough, got weird data. Doesn't freeze the game, but the Mew actually is viewable and usable. (Haven't tested using the Japanese version's glitched Pokémon to battle) Attack being [Corrupt block]60, Defense being [corrupt healthbar piece]99, Speed is 276, Special is 0, IDno is 00000, OT is Blank, as is its nickname (doesn't even have a space during battles). Health is 556/N05, and got poisoned. After healing, the HP is N05/N05. After battling with him, its level raises to level 5, returning the HP values to normal (19/20 ish). Moves are also glitched: Slude, PP 1/20, Fly PP 18/15, Whirlwind PP 0/20, TM08 PP 35/32 (functions like Slash?). 
If interested, I could PM pictures of it!


----------



## BlastoiseVeteran (Sep 30, 2019)

I know this thread is about 2 years old, and this is an unnecessary reply, but I might be able to put this question to rest. I have North American copies of Gold and Silver, and a copy of Pokemon Stadium: Gold and Silver arriving in the mail soon.


----------



## BlastoiseVeteran (Oct 2, 2019)

I must say, however, my American copies of R/B/Y didn't work with my JP copy of Pokemon Stadium (not the one we got here), but my copy of Pokemon Green did. Maybe the headers of the game specify what region or something? I wouldn't know, the screen was in Japanese and I was unable to read it.


----------

